# My Soon-To-Be New Horse!



## 3barrels2hearts1dream98 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am still fairly new to the horse riding community. I have been riding for two and a half years. I was searching for an older, broke, beginner safe horse and I found one! The owner now is willing to deliver her from 4 hours away for just $80 dollars! She is priced at $500. She is 17 years old and is a quarter horse. Her name is Daisy and she's about 15.1 hh. When they got her about 4 years ago she hadn't been ridden in over 5 years, and they took a video of the first time she was ridden after they bought her and she rode out like a champ! No problem whatsoever. No buck, kick, bite with this one. Sweet as can be as you can see in the pictures. I was really concerned about her being lazy because of her age and temperament, but she said and I've seen videos of her moving into a trot or lope with just a verbal cue. I really like that. She seems like the perfect horse for me! Here are some photos. Any concerns on confirmation? Anything that might be an issue? Is she put together well? Thank you!


----------



## 3barrels2hearts1dream98 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry, here are the pictures.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

have you ridden this horse personally before you bought it? just confused it sounds like you bought it without riding it, maybe I am wrong


----------



## thoroughbredtail (Oct 16, 2013)

^ Me too.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Have you bought the horse already or wanting advice on whether or not to buy her?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The horse is priced at $500 and the owner is going to deliver her from 4 hours away for only $80? Something smells fishy.

The horse is either navicular or has some other expensive health issue. There's no way I'd deliver a horse 240 miles for only $80 unless I was anxious to unload it on some unsuspecting schmuck.

Have you seen this horse in person? How do you know she's even actually owned by these people? Hope you haven't prepaid, otherwise I think you may have just lost $580 to a scam.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Please do not buy her if you haven't seen her in person, ridden her, and had a thorough vet check...a great deal could cost you thousands in vet bills and heartbreak.

I'd be very suspicious myself!


----------



## 3barrels2hearts1dream98 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am asking whether or not to buy this horse. She is holding her for me. I don't think she's a scammer at all because multiple people I know have bought horses from her. She seems very reliable. I was wondering about her confirmation.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

No one can tell you whether to buy the horse or much about it's conformation based on those pictures. 

And with a 17 yr old, $500 horse I think the most important thing is temperment, training and soundness. She can have some conformation flaws but if she is a safe beginner's horse and rides well for you, that is priceless. 

You are really looking for a trustworthy mount and I wouldn't worry about the conformation of a 17 yr old if she's sound and safe.

The best advice might be to take an experienced friend with you and try out the horse in person. I take at least one friend with me whenever I horse shop. They see things you might not and can give advice with your best interest at heart.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

not conformation shots. Horse looks mad or in pain. underweight . what are your plans for her ? Mild riding would probably be okay on this horse, not any hard riding.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

3barrels2hearts1dream98 said:


> I am asking whether or not to buy this horse. She is holding her for me. I don't think she's a scammer at all because multiple people I know have bought horses from her. She seems very reliable. I was wondering about her confirmation.


If you were going solely on the pictures, I would not buy.

Only two, not very good pictures were posted, so I can only base what I'm about to say on these pictures. I don't like her hunters bump, and her neck looks weirdly muscled and tight. And she doesn't look real pleased about the child on her back.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

If your going to buy a horse, PLEASE go see it in person. Pictures and videos cant show you everything about the horse. 

If your serisouly considering buying this horse, go for a drive, bring a friend (for second opinions) and go SEE the horse, go RIDE the horse. Thats the only way you can be sure it'll be a good fit. 

If shes not what you expected, well...you spent money on a tank of gas. Not thousands of dollars on vet bills and emotional and mental hearbreak. 

good luck!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd pass, unless you actually go meet the animal yourself. She looks unhappy, which could mean pain somewhere.

When I was deciding on whether or not to take JJ, I drove 3 hours to meet him. Didn't ride him as he'd only been off the track a week, but knew from his conformation and demeanor that he'd be coming home with me if his owner/trainer was willing.

If you're inexperienced, take someone along who _is_ experienced and whose opinion you trust. 

A lot of _experienced_ people buy horses from videos and pictures, but being a noob you don't have any idea of what you're looking for, or how to spot physical issues.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wouldn't buy her as that 'hunter/jumpers bump almost always means a history of sacroiliac injury - which could be why she hasn't been ridden in a while. She could be OK for light riding but if it aggravates an existing problem she could become very difficult to ride due to pain
If you are really keen then you should go and ride her for yourself and take a suitably experienced person or a vet with you - the vet might seem an expense but so will an unsound horse that you can't sell and either have to keep as a pet or pay to euthanise


----------



## 3barrels2hearts1dream98 (Nov 5, 2014)

I think everyone misunderstood me. SHE HAS BEEN RIDDEN FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS! She gets ridden at least 4 times a week and she has no problems whatsoever. I feel like you are making assumptions by saying "she can only be used for light riding", how in the world can you tell that from a PICTURE?!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I think everyone misunderstood me. SHE HAS BEEN RIDDEN FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS! She gets ridden at least 4 times a week and she has no problems whatsoever. I feel like you are making assumptions by saying "she can only be used for light riding", how in the world can you tell that from a PICTURE?!


Just because they say she get's ridden that often, doesn't mean it's true. Even if it is, what type of riding is it? Walking and a few minutes of trot, or trotting and a few minutes of cantering? It's not so much how often, then what is being done during those times that is important. Regardless of what is told to you, you need to go look at the horse in person, and get it vet checked to make sure there aren't any health issues.

Personally I find that horse quite beautiful, despite not appearing to be very happy as others have mentioned, so I don't blame you for wanting to snatch her up and bring her home... But many people have blindly done that by believing all the wonderful things they were told, and end up realizing how naive they were when they see all the vet bills they got to pay down the line.

A few years ago when I was 16, I had a trainer I deeply respected and who seemed so kind and trustworthy, but she bulls**tted me a lot and got me to buy things I didn't need, and pay for services I didn't want but apparently "needed". I believed her, thinking she had nothing to gain. Later on I realized that all her sales were to prove her worth to the barn owner, so that he would keep her as head manager/trainer at the facility (there was a power war going on). Anyways, the horse world is very business oriented, you need to be wary. Even "good folk" sometimes try to cover up things...

As for how people can tell from the pictures, many members on the forum are very experienced and have lived through a lot, so while you shouldn't believe all that is said, you should most definitely take it into consideration. 
Yes, it is hard to be sure with pictures, but that's why everyone keeps telling you to go see the horse in person! Because only *then* will you know if she's so perfect.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You _asked_ for our advice, we did not seek you out and try to destroy your dream of owning a horse.

If you're not willing to do due diligence or even question WHY this person would deliver a horse to you at a loss, then by all means go ahead and buy the animal.

If all you wanted were for people to coo and tell you how purty she is and what a fantastic deal you're getting, you've come to the wrong place. It would be remiss of me and the other experienced horse owners not to mention all the huge, red, waving flags we see.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

dittoing what others have said here, i would pass...plus all the other things others said already, the fact that the only photo they have of the horse with someone on her back is a little child is said by some to be another red flag...that doesnt mean ALL the ads with a toddler on the horse's back are trying to pull a fast one, but taken with all the other red flag together i would pass on this...if the horse is really all they say she is and 100% healthy she is worth WAY more than $600...EVERYONE {well lots of ppl} is looking for a beginner broke horse like this...i wasnt going to post here because others already said it neater and better than me but ive been scammed in the past out of loads of money and i hate to see it happen to someone else.

btw you can put a toddler on almost any horse's back for a few minutes broke or not.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

No one is being rude to you.
In your first post you mentioned that the horse was unridden for a long time - maybe there was a good reason for that but she does have a suspicious looking top line. You also didn't say how much work she'd done since they bought her
No we don't no for sure that she might only be good for light work - but you don't know if she'll be good for anything but light work
When you ask for opinions please don't get annoyed because you don't like the answers you receive
Based on her confirmation I wouldn't buy her
I also wouldn't buy a horse without actually seeing it and preferably riding it myself - and I have years of experience
I certainly don't want to destroy your dreams of horse ownership - but there are plenty of horses out there so don't rush in to the first one that comes along


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

also don't mean to be rude, but even if lots of people you know have bought horses from someone does not make them an honest seller, I know of quite a few traders who will say/ do anything to sell you a horse, and make it sound like its a steal of a deal:wink:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she has what appears to be a hunters bump, the spine is misplaced . 
the muscles in her neck show that she has carried her head or had her head held at an awkward position. she is an older horse. Some horses only live to age 20 while others live to age 40 + . 
You should not ask for conformation comments when you are not ready to accept the answers.
Your opinion it the final decision that matters in getting this horse. Good luck to you and the horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Is that a bump on the front of her left front knee?
She may look better with more weight.

I'd take a chance on a mare like that if only to give her a better home & groceries....but I can afford to retire her if need be. Still, I'd have to see her first.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

3barrels2hearts1dream98 said:


> I think everyone misunderstood me. SHE HAS BEEN RIDDEN FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS! She gets ridden at least 4 times a week and she has no problems whatsoever. I feel like you are making assumptions by saying "she can only be used for light riding", how in the world can you tell that from a PICTURE?!


I'd be asking why they're riding an underweight horse 4 times a week. And why she's underweight (compare her to my late horse, in my username pic - that's what a healthy horse looks like).

Maybe by "riding" she means putting the baby up there. That horse does NOT look happy , even with the baby onboard and I'd bet she's in pain.

Expect to put a lot of money into her if you bring her home, I'd bet she needs her teeth done, worming, shots, and who knows what else. Have you seen vet records? I'd bet not.

If you insist on buying her, have at it, but don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know why I tho't the pic with the toddler looked to be an old photo, taken with film. My impression also was of a young horse, not a teenager. The horse, if not registered may or may not be 17 but considerably older. The $500 price tag eliminates brokers if the horse were to go for slaughter so maybe the owner is willing to take a loss on shipping and she'll know where the horse is going.


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Plus, WHY IS THAT CHILD NOT WEARING A HELMET?!!


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think you should discount the mare just because she's inexpensive and older. I bought my first horse, a 17yr old mare, for $500 and she was trailered for free from CT to NY just because the owner had had her for a long while and wanted her to have a good home. She turned out to be perfect. Yes, she had some conformation faults and had to be put down due to spavins at the age of 27 but I put a lot of good riding in on that horse and learned a lot. 

But let me stress, we went to see her in person- all the way from NY to CT. before we bought her. I would recommend that you go see her before buying- its the safest way to make sure that you and the horse both end up in a good situation.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you personally ridden the horse before? All I can say is NEVER buy a horse someone told you is broke without riding it yourself first. Doesn't matter if others have bought horses off them before and had a good deal, nobody is completely reliable 100% of the time. I have watched my mother get scammed and backstabbed numerous times by horse people that other horse people said were reliable. Even her best friend eventually stabbed her in the back and stole/sold her colt (that she was planning on starting a breeding operation with) behind her back..


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

I think you've got a bunch of fair answers from people who are experienced in horse shopping. There are so many sellers out there who are looking to get money for animals that have serious flaws. Neither of the photos is adequate to make a decision. Remember, the least expensive part of owning a horse is the original purchase price.

I'm not going to go into the photo of the little girl. It's beyond horrifying.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

No one can say how she is really put together from those pictures, except that she has a very long weak looking back and a poor hip. 
And please do not buy a horse that you have not personally gone to see, and ridden yourself , AND paid a veterinarian to examine for soundness and health BEFORE you buy. Horse sellers sometimes will tell you anything, either due to their own ignorance about lameness, or on purpose.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

> She gets ridden at least 4 times a week and she has no problems whatsoever


And you assume this has to be the truth because the sellers say so? You really need someone experienced to help you locate potential purchases and go with you to look at them because Your inexperience in horse buying makes you fodder for unscrupulous horse sellers. THIS horse.? I would say pass simply because of he appearance of her back and hip.


----------

